

Clojure eXchange 2012: David Nolen on The Refined Clojurist [video] - conorwade
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/scala/the-refined-clojurist

======
frou_dh
Another video from the event: Rich Hickey - The Language of the System

[http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/scala/the-language-of-the-
sy...](http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/scala/the-language-of-the-system)

------
rjknight
I wish skillsmatter would clean their web design up a bit :-(

~~~
manaskarekar
Speaking of which, blip.tv, on which most Clojure videos[1] are hosted, is one
of the most frustrating websites that I have come across.

It's a pity those videos are not found elsewhere.

Try to start from the oldest videos on the channel.

[1]<http://blip.tv/clojure>

~~~
wonderzombie
At a glance, it seems like some of those are available on infoq.com. infoq
still has some problems but all in all it's a lot better. And it even offers
MP3 downloads of some talks, which I've made extensive use of.

------
dandrews
I'll guess this is the same as the 'unconference' talk that David Nolen gave
at the 2012 Conj. He's doing some really spiffy stuff with the new constraint
mechanism in core.logic, and this talk was among the best of the week.

------
nickik
I really liked that talk, I had not seen the constraint logic programming
befor. David mentions that the zebra example would be better solved with
constraints. Is there a example of solving the zebro puzzle with constrains?

Also about the predicate dispatch work, is there allready some code somewhere
one could look at (other then core.match)?

